# can't connect to Direct TV HD receiver



## Jimmybob60 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just updated my DTV to a HD receiver which has the ability to access movies/shows via internet so I hard wired my belkin router to the TV receiver and I can't get it to connect. The router light does not go on showing me I am not connecting to the TV receiver. When I go into the DTV receiver it reads all my IP address and has an OK behind them, but says there is an error and the internet is not connected. When I plug the same cable into my PC or my laptop the light on the router does come on. Also my iphone does receive WIFI via the same router. I called DTV and they said everything on the receiver is correct. I called my router folks and they said everything is correct and that it must be the DTV receiver. I've been using this router for several years and their tech guy sounded like he knew what he was doing. Any suggestions as to how I can get the router to recognize the TV receiver? 
Here are my router settings: I used the WAN IP info in my TV receiver.






















Home| Help| Logout Internet Status: *Connected*














LAN SetupLAN SettingsDHCP Client List







Internet WANConnection TypeDNSMAC Address







WirelessChannel and SSIDSecurityUse as Access PointWireless Bridge







FirewallVirtual ServersClient IP FiltersMAC Address FilteringDMZWAN Ping BlockingSecurity Log







UtilitiesParental ControlRestart RouterRestore Factory DefaultSave/Backup SettingsRestore Previous SettingsFirmware UpdateSystem Settings








Status

​
*Version Info* *Firmware Version*4.03.03 *Boot Version*v1.03.09.t2*Hardware *F5D7230-4*Serial No.* BEL12U0K *LAN Settings **LAN/WLAN MAC*00:30:BD:9C:59:FE / 00:30:BD:9B:B6:1B *IP address* 192.168.2.1*Subnet mask *255.255.255.0*DHCP Server *Enabled*Internet Settings **WAN MAC address*00:30:BD:9C:59:FF*Connection Type*Static*Subnet mask*255.255.248.0*Wan IP*174.59.129.137*Default gateway*174.59.128.1*DNS Address*68.87.75.198*Features**NAT*Enabled*Firewall Settings *Disabled*SSID*belkin54g*Security*Disabled


----------



## Salesmunn (Jul 24, 2011)

It's likely you can't use the port on the back of the HD DVR and need the Cinema Connection Kit to wire your DVR.

http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/WiFi_Deca/Connection_Kit_User_Manual.pdf

You can buy the kit here.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydir...Mod=equipment&prodModSub=kits#my_account_tabs


----------



## Jimmybob60 (Jul 23, 2011)

I may have to go that route but according to DTV either connection should work and I just figured the hard wire would be a better connection. Also with the connection kit I think I'm still going to go through my router and I wonder if I'll experience the same problem.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

When you check the HD receiver, what exactly is showing for the internet connection?
Maybe take phots of the setup screens, download to a computer and post here.

Is the router's client list showing the HD receiver?

The only problem I have been able to find similar to yours was caused by a bad cable. It wasn't checked by using it to connect the router to a computer.

Straw grasping: 
The cable isn't by chance a crossover (data transfer) cable and the computer's ethernet has autosensing capibilty?


----------



## Jimmybob60 (Jul 23, 2011)

dlsayremn said:


> When you check the HD receiver, what exactly is showing for the internet connection?
> Maybe take phots of the setup screens, download to a computer and post here.
> 
> Is the router's client list showing the HD receiver?
> ...


No the router does not show the DTV as a receiver. For some reason it just doesn't recognize it. I too am grasping at straws and ordered a new ethernet cable although both the DTV folks and the belkin router folks said the cable is fine. My IP addresses on the DTV receiver looks like this:
IP address: 174.59.129.137 OK
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0 OK
Default gateway: 174.59.128.1 OK
DNS: 68.87.75.198 OK

Network: Coax Not Connected (9)
Internet: Not Connected (9)
Any help is appreciated. I'll try the new cable. If that doesn't work I'll order the wireless connection kit from DTV and take it from there.
Thanks.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Problem is the IP address and Gateway IP address showing for the DTV. 

The router's subnet/IP address is 192.169.2.1.
If you are trying to connect to the router from the DTV, the DTV should have an IP addres in the same subnet as the router, 192.168.2.xx, and the Gateway IP should be 192.168.2.1.

If you are programming manually, I would suggest you use 192.168.2.100 for the IP address, that should be outside of the DHCP range of the router.


----------



## Jimmybob60 (Jul 23, 2011)

dlsayremn said:


> Problem is the IP address and Gateway IP address showing for the DTV.
> 
> The router's subnet/IP address is 192.169.2.1.
> If you are trying to connect to the router from the DTV, the DTV should have an IP addres in the same subnet as the router, 192.168.2.xx, and the Gateway IP should be 192.168.2.1.
> ...


I bought a new belkin ethernet cable and changed my IP on my DTV receiver as follows:
IP address: 192.168.2.100
subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.2.1
DNS: 68.87.75.198
My router still will not recognize my receiver.

My router settings page is as follows:
LAN settings:
IP address: 192.168.2.1
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
DHCP Server: Enabled

Internet settings:
Connection type: Static
Subnet: 255.255.248.0
WAN IP: 174.59.129.137
Default gateway: 174.59.128.1
DNS Address: 68.87.75.198

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Been trying to find something about using ethernet to connect HD box to router.
Finally found this here. http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2807/p/447

You can also connect your HD DVR using an Ethernet cable (Please note: If you have Whole-Home DVR service, you cannot use this method):

•Connect one end of the Ethernet cable to the Ethernet port on your HD DVR and the other end to the Ethernet port of your wireless router.
•After you make the connection, press MENU on your remote.
•Select Parental, Fav's & Setup
•Select System Setup
•Select Network Setup
•Select Connect Now
•When the connection process is complete, select Continue.
•Select Done to complete the setup process.
•It may take up to 24 hours for the DIRECTV CINEMA™ VOD titles to appear in your Program Guide.

Supposed to be just autoconnect if you don't have Whole-Home DVR service. With Whole-Home you need the kit.

Try this. 
Remove all the information you put in. 
Turn off the receiver and disconnect the ethernet. 
Disconnect the receiver power, wait 40 seconds, then turn it back on.
When the receiver stabilizes and you get programming. reconnect the ethernet and follow the procedure above.


----------



## Jimmybob60 (Jul 23, 2011)

dlsayremn said:


> Been trying to find something about using ethernet to connect HD box to router.
> Finally found this here. http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2807/p/447
> 
> You can also connect your HD DVR using an Ethernet cable (Please note: If you have Whole-Home DVR service, you cannot use this method):
> ...


I removed all data from DTV receiver and rebooted and still no connection. 

Here is my Windows IP Configuration file

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JIM-PC
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-25-E4-F1-9D
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c80:3e35:21ba:2d11%10(Preferred)
 IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 01, 2011 9:15:42 AM
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 07, 2147 4:42:21 PM
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
 DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218111013
 DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-9D-C3-6F-00-1C-25-E4-F1-9D

 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.75.198
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

I then changed my IP address on the DTV receiver to to 192.168.2.2 and the gateway to 192.168.2.1 and still nothing. I'm thinking its my router but it does recoginize any PC I tie into. It just won't recognize my DTV receiver. 
Any ideas? I'm going out of town but when I return if this doesn't work I'll buy the wireless connection kit from DTV and see if that will work.
Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

